# BEST SMELLING FIREWOOD



## detmurds (Dec 13, 2006)

Hey Folks, just wondering which type of wood smells the best when burned?  I burn pretty much 3 types here in the Northwest, Fur, Pine, and I think the 3rd is some type of elm?  The pine gives off a nice scent from my observation.  However, I am not too smart on trees.  

What do you all think?


----------



## DiscoInferno (Dec 13, 2006)

I vote for ash.  Smells like vanilla to me.  Cherry is #2 I guess.


----------



## danielj618 (Dec 13, 2006)

I have heard Apple smells quite nice..I have never burned it

I like Cherry..can I say how much I love the smell of freshly split Red Oak..?

that Doesnt smell too bad burning either


----------



## babalu87 (Dec 13, 2006)

I dont know about in the stove but when I use Hickory to smoke beef/pork/turkey/chicken it is heavenly.

No Hickory trees on my property, anyone have some they want to trade for some Red Oak?


----------



## day52 (Dec 13, 2006)

Apple, cherry, pear are all good. It is completely different, but I like walnut. Some evergreens are excellent too. I like balsam fir.


----------



## quads (Dec 13, 2006)

Cherry.


----------



## babalu87 (Dec 13, 2006)

Dylan, you've never opened the door to re-load and had a little puff go into the room?

That and what it smells like outside.


----------



## hardwood715 (Dec 13, 2006)

Sometimes i do that on purpose- ( NO- the denial thing is a good defense, that is normal) I accidently open and close the door swiftly after loading a split, then yell oops, a little smoke! To grab the aroma of some nice burning cedar, or hickory.


----------



## wg_bent (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm going with Steve here...Cedar is great.


----------



## babalu87 (Dec 13, 2006)

Dylan said:
			
		

> babalu87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, your in an Egyptian River for sure.

There doesnt have to be smoke involved to get a little of the wood smell into the room.


----------



## pmac (Dec 13, 2006)

Cherry. Still working on a huge cherry tree we took down last winter. Smells nice even just split and sitting in a rack, let alone burning in the stove...


----------



## K31Scout (Dec 13, 2006)

In the chimnea outside where you can appreciate the smell of burning wood I have found birch and iron wood (hop hornbeam)  smell the best...kinda spicey sweet.  It's from the bark. Once the bark burns off I can't really tell whats in there.


----------



## Martin Strand III (Dec 13, 2006)

I'd kinda like to hear what the dung/poo/chit/plop burner thinks...

Aye,
Marty


----------



## begreen (Dec 13, 2006)

Beech/black birch, whatever that stuff that smells like Beechnut gum is. Juniper is pretty wonderful too. We used to have a stick of it. Put some shavings in a tin on the stove top and the aroma was wonderful.


----------



## precaud (Dec 13, 2006)

Pinon. Absolutely the best. Nothing like it. It's delightful to walk through a neighborhood here on a winter evening and smell it.
The problem is... if you smell it, that means there's smoke coming from someone's chimney, which isn't what we want!


----------



## precaud (Dec 13, 2006)

Dylan said:
			
		

> Yeah, I've heard that pinon is the primary fuel-wood out New Mexico way.


True.


> I've also heard that between the inversions and the topography (surrounding mountains) Albuquerque's air can get rather nasty.


Also true. The predictable result of building a city in the bottom of a (geological) bowl. Albuquerque is not only a PITA to type but can be a really stinky city sometimes. Not a problem here in the foothills of the Sangre de Cristos.


----------



## precaud (Dec 13, 2006)

Dylan said:
			
		

> Do you make yer own hominy??


What's hominy?


----------



## precaud (Dec 13, 2006)

Dylan said:
			
		

> When I worked in a nuke in southern California, one of the guys who'd worked at Los Alamos, used to bring it in for us to enjoy.


Ah, posole... that's what it's called here. Only a gringo would call it hominy!  
Ooops, I _am_ one...


----------



## detmurds (Dec 13, 2006)

Dylan said:
			
		

> If you're talking about the aroma of a particular (burning) wood INSIDE the living space, are you not implying that the stove-chimney system is not drafting properly (inside said space)??



No draft problems at all here.  It can also be appreciated to smell it while outside splitting more wood for the next winter!


----------



## smirnov3 (Dec 13, 2006)

Dylan said:
			
		

> If you're talking about the aroma of a particular (burning) wood INSIDE the living space, are you not implying that the stove-chimney system is not drafting properly (inside said space)??



You're just jealous because all you get when you open your stove is a whiff of glue fumes from your burning cardboard


----------



## nshif (Dec 13, 2006)

Here in the Sierra's we get Incense Cedar. Not the hottest burning wood but smells great. after that Id have to say Oak.


----------



## danielj618 (Dec 13, 2006)

upon further contemplation I have come to realize that "free" firewood always smells the best to me


----------



## DiscoInferno (Dec 13, 2006)

danielj618 said:
			
		

> upon further contemplation I have come to realize that "free" firewood always smells the best to me



Obviously you've never breathed any poplar smoke, free or otherwise!   :ahhh:


----------



## adrpga498 (Dec 13, 2006)

DiscoInferno said:
			
		

> danielj618 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TRUE DAT.... PHEW AWFUL STUF


----------



## budman (Dec 13, 2006)

danielj618 said:
			
		

> upon further contemplation I have come to realize that "free" firewood always smells the best to me



YES THATS THE ONE I WAS THINKING OF


----------



## danielj618 (Dec 14, 2006)

adrpga498 said:
			
		

> DiscoInferno said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nay..I sit corrected..I have smelt this godawful weed of a tree..if you can even get the crap to burn

free or otherwise..it stinks


----------



## detmurds (Dec 14, 2006)

Here where I live, many heat the home with wood,...I know this because I can smell it when I am driving home from work.  Makes me want to hurry and get a fire going!  

The smell of burning firewood in my stove is the greatest smell during the cold months,...wouldn't trade it for anything!


----------

